# Boughton Brake Tunnel. Notts, March 13.



## Black Shuck (Mar 3, 2013)

British Rail opened a four-mile single-track branch to the new Bevercotes Colliery in 1961, linking it to the network at Boughton Junction. It was closed temporarily between January 1962 and August 1965, and saw its last train on 18th June 1993.
The line featured a 350-yard bore known locally as Mummies Tunnel, but correctly titled Boughton Brake. The portals are brick-built whilst the interior features near-vertical brick side walls incorporating regular refuges and a segmental arch concrete roof. 













Bit different to leaves on the line!






Boughton Brake Tunnel, North portal, 352 yards.
































































Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like a fantastic wander, I love old railway lines, but have never yet walked one that still had rails.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 3, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Looks like a fantastic wander, I love old railway lines, but have never yet walked one that still had rails.



Cheers OMJ, There's always something special about a set of rusty tracks and combining it with a tunnel. Got to love old railway porn!


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 3, 2013)

Great work mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 3, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Awesome photos.



Thanks Flyboys, I do my best


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 4, 2013)

urban phantom said:


> Great work mate thanks for sharing



Cheers Urban, I thoroughly enjoyed being back on the tracks!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2013)

Not the longest of tunnels, granted but a pretty handsome one all the same


----------



## Labb (Mar 7, 2013)

Have you been there???


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2013)

Labb said:


> Have you been there???



In the end I did. I would like to return as though there are still some more bits and pieces to see


----------



## night crawler (Mar 7, 2013)

Great report, I'd love to wander a track like that


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love it mate, railways are still a big attraction and something I would like to do more of


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Love it mate, railways are still a big attraction and something I would like to do more of



Thanks Steve. Probably my favourite type of dereliction. Give me a derelict station and I'm a puddle of water!!


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Mar 7, 2013)

looks a bit boring 
but if we all liked the same thing it would be boring


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 8, 2013)

tigger2013 said:


> Great pics[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Tigger, these were taken by Long Exposure!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 12, 2013)

I really do want to do more of these colliery lines, I have found a lot of them still have tracks in place!! Yum


----------

